# Router Workshop TV show



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

Is there a place to watch this show someplace. Is it on now?

I just got a better internet connection and would love to watch it on the computer.

Steve Bolton


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

No Steve, not until the 15th and that is assuming that they will still be showing it after their reorg that they are working on. They were showing it several times a day. Hopefully they still will. 

http://www2.multicastmedia.com/CustomPages/WoodworkingChannel/TheWoodworkingChannelRelaunch.htm

Corey


----------



## dwwilson44 (Jul 13, 2006)

I would love to watch the site for the demos and lessons, but with the computer sound level turned all the way up, the volume is still too low to hear easily. i don't have this problem with any other site. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dwwilson44

Yes I also have the same error I get around it with a head set...the one I use has a built in amp. and a volume control...

I some times use the " Listen Up " device it also works very well.
for 15.oo bucks it's easy and a cheap way to fix the error of low volume.

http://www.asseenontv.com/prod-pages/listen402.html

Plus it's neat way to check out what the neighbors are talking about, LOL LOL hahahahahaha  


====




dwwilson44 said:


> I would love to watch the site for the demos and lessons, but with the computer sound level turned all the way up, the volume is still too low to hear easily. i don't have this problem with any other site. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## okanagan (Dec 18, 2009)

What station is The Router Workshop being aired on in Canada?
That show was the best!!!!
Thanks for your help.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 
Many/Most of the PBS stations have dropped the RWS, but you can get them on DVD'S (some of them  ) see below...

Router Workshop: Episode Guide

some on the your Computer
see below

======



okanagan said:


> What station is The Router Workshop being aired on in Canada?
> That show was the best!!!!
> Thanks for your help.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

They are also available at Routerworkshop.net for a membership fee of about $1/week. Pretty close to free for the value you get!


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I may be missing something but aren't there 39 episodes here:

The Woodworking Channel Video Library

??


----------



## okanagan (Dec 18, 2009)

crquack said:


> I may be missing something but aren't there 39 episodes here:
> 
> The Woodworking Channel Video Library
> 
> ??


Nice find !!! Thank-You


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Yep, crquack.. but that's only 39 out of around 200 total episodes... about 20%. I'm just letting you know where you can get more inexpensively, if you find the teaching methods good and their techniques helpful.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike 

One more of the PITA web sites that what's you to enter your pass word 

=======


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

sorry bob i forgot about having to register to view the site, its a forum set up similar to this but has download links for tons of woodworking stuff. from magazines to books to videos.


----------



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Mike Gager said:


> sorry bob i forgot about having to register to view the site, its a forum set up similar to this but has download links for tons of woodworking stuff. from magazines to books to videos.



It looks to me like you also have to "buy" memberships to download anything from this site.
Am I missing something, or just computer illiterate?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Mike Gager said:


> ```
> http://www.cro-wood.com/the-router-workshop-f25/
> ```


 
Please check with Mark before posting a link similar to this one. Some sites contain "malware" not sure this is a good idea to passing around here on the forums. 

Thanks.


----------



## Mike Gager (Jan 14, 2009)

rcp612 said:


> It looks to me like you also have to "buy" memberships to download anything from this site.
> Am I missing something, or just computer illiterate?


they have a free member download option, its just slower and there is a 1 download per 15 minute limit


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

> I'm just letting you know where you can get more inexpensively, if you find the teaching methods good and their techniques helpful.


Point taken. I do. However...

1) The thing about the Routerworkshop.net is not so much that you have to pay (it works out at about $1 an episode, cheaper than the DVD) but that you receive *only one episode per week*. I want to know everything about routing now, not wait 4 years for it!:shout:

2) Even in the 39 episodes many of the core techniques are repeated. Thus I wonder what is the incremental benefit of watching 200 rather than only 40 episodes. 

3) Many of the basics are taken as read (cetrainly in the episodes I have watched so far). Often I catch myself staring at the push stick wondering "how did he make this" rather than following the actual project. But that is the beauty of rewind...However, I do find that the router tip archive on the Routershop.net is rather valuable in this respect.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Mike please don't post those types of links on RouterForums.com.

If the community requires registration to view a thread, then it has something to hide. From the first glance they're promoting the sharing of illegal file hosting sites within that community. I don't tolerate links to such communities.


----------

